# Which router can I micro-adj from top of table?



## Will S (Nov 20, 2007)

I would like to buy a new router of at least 2.5hp, that I can micro-adjust with a t-allen wrench from above the router plate. I've chacked the specs on Bosch, PC and Craftsman, and don't see that specific feature mentioned. I tried searching the forum for the answer, but came up empty.

Anyone suggestions?


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Will

The Craftsman has it built in ,I have two of them but I don't have them mounted to the router table BUT Trap as see his post below,you will see two models listed in the post both have this neat item built in the standard base BUT not in the plunge base..  

A stardard Allen Tee handle (ball end type) works well for this job..But they don't come with one, but you can pickup one at most tool outlets like Tool King, in a set.
T-HANDLED HEX KEY SET

http://www.harborfreight.com/cpi/ctaf/displayitem.taf?Itemnumber=92527

http://www.harborfreight.com/cpi/ctaf/displayitem.taf?Itemnumber=37861



http://www.routerforums.com/38670-post1.html


http://www.routerforums.com/table-mounted-routing/4063-model-320-17542-table-routing.html

==========


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 6, 2006)

Will, the Triton has the above table adjustment. I have one and it's a great machine.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Will, you can adjust above the table on most brands current models of 2+ HP routers. This does not mean the feature will be on all the models you find in your local store. You have to check the packaging to be sure. As an example the Bosch 1617EVS has the adjusting hole in the fixed base since last Novenber. You may find a 1617EVS that has been on the shelf for a long time and the base will be different. You could always purchase a new base but by checking the package before you buy you save money and get what you want. Now comes the fun part: A 1617 is a single speed router. The 1617EVS is a soft start, variable speed router. Adding "PK" to the model number gets you both a fixed and a plunge base. Or you could go to Sears and find a Craftsman 26620 router on clearance and what you would get is a red 1617EVSPK with through the table height adjustment and a sub base plate that only accepts Craftsman style guide bushings. (I found one locally for $99 compared to the $199-219 for the Bosch label and colors)
Porter Cable announced their "New improved" 890 series bases this month in emails. As forum members know I took them to task on the high numbers of defective units and we were promised these bases back in the spring. They do not plan on recalling the defective units. If you have one you must contact them and apply pressure for a free replacement. (Private message me if you need assistance on this.) The 890 series has variations on the model numbers similar to the way Bosch does it. The new Craftsman combo kits do too.


----------



## Will S (Nov 20, 2007)

Thanks for the responses, and it seems like I will have a decent selection with the features that I want. Mike, I originally was going to buy a Porter Cable if it had the top adjust feature, bc I want a router that will accept the multitude of PC accessories, but now I am wondering what model/s in the 890 series are problematic? Should I stay away from PC all together? I think they were recently bought out by B&D or ?, and maybe their quality is going down? How will I know if I'm buying a problem PC? (e.g. what to look for)

I want a VS, as well as top-adjust. Will Craftsman accept the PC accesories? I'm sorry for all the "newbie" questions. I've been using routers for 35 years, or more. Trouble is, it's been about that long since I bought a new one


----------



## AlanWS (May 2, 2007)

Bushings mount to the baseplate, and in a table you are likely to attach any router to a different baseplate than it came with, so that does not distinguish any brand. Milwaukee has had above-the-table adjustments longer than Bosch or P-C. One thing to watch is that "microadjustment" means different things. Check how fine the threads are, or how many turns to the inch or cm.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Will

"Will Craftsman accept the PC accesories?" well Yes as far as I know.

It will take on the PC brass guides, the PC motor will drop in the base,I have not tried the PC edge guide because the Craftsman comes with one.. the PC edge guide is a better than the one that comes with the Craftsman but the PC does not a have a vac. pickup like the Craftsman and I can't tell you the last time I have used a edge guide it's been that long, most of the bits come with a bearing now days and that takes the need out of the edge guide but it will come in handy to put in dado's,etc. ,but I use the brass guide way most of the time because it's alway true...and hard to screw up the project using them.
===========





Will S said:


> Thanks for the responses, and it seems like I will have a decent selection with the features that I want. Mike, I originally was going to buy a Porter Cable if it had the top adjust feature, bc I want a router that will accept the multitude of PC accessories, but now I am wondering what model/s in the 890 series are problematic? Should I stay away from PC all together? I think they were recently bought out by B&D or ?, and maybe their quality is going down? How will I know if I'm buying a problem PC? (e.g. what to look for)
> 
> I want a VS, as well as top-adjust. Will Craftsman accept the PC accesories? I'm sorry for all the "newbie" questions. I've been using routers for 35 years, or more. Trouble is, it's been about that long since I bought a new one


----------



## Charles M (Apr 10, 2006)

Will S said:


> I would like to buy a new router of at least 2.5hp, that I can micro-adjust with a t-allen wrench from above the router plate. I've chacked the specs on Bosch, PC and Craftsman, and don't see that specific feature mentioned. I tried searching the forum for the answer, but came up empty.
> 
> Anyone suggestions?


Will,

The Freud FT1700VCE (2-1/4HP Fixed Base):
http://www.freudtools.com/p-259-ft1700vcek-2-14-hp-variable-speed-router.aspx

FT1702VCEK (2-1/4HP Combo Kit):
http://www.freudtools.com/p-260-ft1702vcek-2-14-hp-router-with-2-base-combo-kit.aspx

and FT3000VCE (3-1/4HP Plunge):
http://www.freudtools.com/p-261-ft3000vce-3-14-hp-variable-speed-plunge-router.aspx

All have above table height adjust and bit changing.


----------



## Nickbee (Nov 9, 2007)

I am in the process now of setting up my router table with a Bosch 1617 and this base:










should work like a champ! I'll let you know...


----------



## Will S (Nov 20, 2007)

Just my luck. Today, I made the 1 hour drive to Sears in the hopes of getting that Craftsman 26620 that Mike mentioned, and they have no such router. Apparantly it must be discontinued and no longer available, bc when I got home, I checked the Sears website, and looked at all the routers they have. No 26620 to be found. I like that Bosch base that Nickbee is using, but it doesn't come with the Bosch router, so that's another $60 over the price of the router.

I also went to Woodcraft today, and while the store is very impressive in it's wide array of tools, they only had 2 big PC routers in stock and nothing else, so no comparison shopping there. 

I like the Freud, (didn't see it in person, just on Amazon), but it doesn't accept PC accessories, and I think that I might as well buy a package deal, with fixed and plunge base, so I'll keep on looking. 

Thanks to all for your suggestions.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Will

This is the one I recommend,and it's the one I have been talking about..

http://www.sears.com/shc/s/p_10153_...BV_EngineID=cchfaddkdkhdelgcefecemldffidflk.0

You can order it on line (or pick it up at the store) and it's the same as the Bosch...and if you play your cards right you can get it for 90.oo bucks ,that's with two bases and all the stuff in a case.

And that's hard to beat,,,,,,,,,I can show you the water but I can't make you to drink   
http://www.routerforums.com/39447-post21.html
===========


----------



## Will S (Nov 20, 2007)

Looks good Bob. I think I'll go for it. That was a nicely detailed and informative review you did too. Thanks.


----------



## Nickbee (Nov 9, 2007)

Will S said:


> Just my luck. Today, I made the 1 hour drive to Sears in the hopes of getting that Craftsman 26620 that Mike mentioned, and they have no such router. Apparantly it must be discontinued and no longer available, bc when I got home, I checked the Sears website, and looked at all the routers they have. No 26620 to be found. I like that Bosch base that Nickbee is using, but it doesn't come with the Bosch router, so that's another $60 over the price of the router.
> 
> I also went to Woodcraft today, and while the store is very impressive in it's wide array of tools, they only had 2 big PC routers in stock and nothing else, so no comparison shopping there.
> 
> ...


Will,,, here's another tip. The 1617 fixed base works EXACTLY like the base for just the router table. It even comes with the allen wrench you see in that pic. The only difference I can see it the handles are missing. So that can get you by till you feel like spending the 60 bucks...


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

The new base comes on all new Bosch 1617's. The problem is many places have "new-old stock" on the shelf. Will, I'm sorry you wasted a trip to Sears. I thought I made it clear that the 26620 was a clearance item. My local store still has one. When they are gone, they are gone. The new model BJ has shown you seems to be the best value at this time. We came to the conclusion it is built by the new B&D conglomerate consisting of B&D, PC, Delta and Dewalt. For the record they are working across the board to increase quality.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

I'm sure that George won't mind if I add that only the Triton 1400watt model has the optional through table winder, the 2400watt model can't be height adjusted from above. I doubt that these routers can be beaten for table use, but I know guys, to each his/her own.


----------



## Charles M (Apr 10, 2006)

Will S said:


> I like the Freud, (didn't see it in person, just on Amazon), but it doesn't accept PC accessories...


What PC accessories do you have? The Freud routers will accept the PC style template guide bushings.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Will

I'm Not knocking Freud ,Just a chart for both of us, I like Freud also.

Freud FT1700VCEK 2-1/4 Horsepower

Just for kicks
Lets do a chart

--------- /////////// Freud /// CraftsMan ////

take on PC guides------ No * -- Yes -- * Opt.item FT1100
with edge guide ------- No * -- Yes -- * Opt.item FT2010
with light-------------- No -- Yes
with Vac.pickup ------- Yes -- Yes 
with plunge base ------ No* -- Yes -- * Opt.item FT1760
under $125 ----------- No -- Yes
1 year warr.---------- Yes -- Yes 
VS control ----------- Yes -- Yes 
Soft Start------------ Yes-- Yes 
take on 1/4"-1/2" bits-- Yes-- Yes
above-the-table height adjustment- Yes -- Yes
collet wrench----------- Yes -- Yes
instructional booklet----- Yes -- Yes
micro-adjustability------ Yes -- Yes
Storage Case----------- No -- Yes

Freud Opt. items add about 125.oo to 150.oo dollars 
This was fun to check out  I hope it helps ......
sorry it's out of wack ,no place holders for this type of post

I used Amazon to get the prices and info 
http://www.amazon.com/Freud-FT1700V...f=pd_bbs_3?ie=UTF8&s=hi&qid=1196429807&sr=1-3

==========


----------



## Roefa (Sep 14, 2007)

Nickbee said:


> I am in the process now of setting up my router table with a Bosch 1617 and this base:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It worked well for me, Nick. The holes in my table were different and I just drilled and tapped the Bosch base, and added a hole in the table for the T-handle. I can course-adjust with the push tab underneath and fine-adjust with the T-handle from above.

Roger
(Roefa)


----------



## Nickbee (Nov 9, 2007)

Ya Roger I'm looking forward to setting this up. I should have EVERYTHING up and running by next week. I'll then post up some pics of Router Table Ver 1.0...

What's your vector Victor? Roger, Roger...


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Right now amazon.com's tool section has a 3-1/4 HP Freud plunge router for $129. Hey? Where did BJ go? He must of ran to order one... :sold:


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI Mike

If I didn't have one I would get it, that's a great price for 3 1/4 Router..

Almost looks like something wrong when the other one they have listed is 300.00 dollars ,,,what gives... ? same guy 
" Peachtree Woodworking Supply Inc. " 



http://www.amazon.com/3-1-VARIABLE-...ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=hi&qid=1196443500&sr=1-1

http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_ss_h...=tools&field-keywords=Freud++3-1/4+HP&x=0&y=0

http://www.amazon.com/b?ie=UTF8&me=A2NWLOWWF5G7JX

============

Just a Update *** MIKE**** I always jump on a good deal, can't have to many routers  


Shipping Details : Peachtree Woodworking Supply Inc 
Order #: 102-6256439-4013061 
Shipping Method: Standard 
Shipping Preference: Group my items into as few shipments as possible 
Subtotal of Items: $129.99 
Shipping & Handling: $11.75 
------ 
Total for this Order: $141.74 


Shipping estimate for these items: December 3, 2007 - December 4, 2007 1 "3-1/4 HP VARIABLE SPEED PLUNGE ROUTER"
Misc.; $129.99

Sold by: Peachtree Woodworking Supply Inc 
-------------Atlanta, Georgia 
http://www.amazon.com/review/produc...cm_cr_acr_txt?_encoding=UTF8&showViewpoints=1


============



Mike said:


> Right now amazon.com's tool section has a 3-1/4 HP Freud plunge router for $129. Hey? Where did BJ go? He must of ran to order one... :sold:


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

bobj3 said:


> HI Mike
> 
> If I didn't have one I would get it, that's a great price for 3 1/4 Router..
> 
> ...


Ha ha... oh Bj. What is that 56 now? 

Corey


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Corey

I do like routers   

=========



challagan said:


> Ha ha... oh Bj. What is that 56 now?
> 
> Corey


----------



## Charles M (Apr 10, 2006)

bobj3 said:


> Hi Will
> 
> I'm Not knocking Freud ,Just a chart for both of us, I like Freud also.
> 
> ...



Bob,

Your info is not really accurate.

The FT1700 does accept PC guides without an adapter. It has a 5 year warranty and 13 Amp vs 11 Amps for the Craftsman (that's 18% more power for those that are keeping score). I don't see anywhere the mention of being able to adjust the Craftsman above the table (you are referring to the 17543 right?).


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Charles
" you are referring to the 17543 "

Yes, that's the one. take a hard look at the snapshot and you will see a 1/4" hole in the base plate, that a Allen hex key can slide in the from the top side when it's mounted in the router table and it 's up side down..
Also read Trap's post on this also..
--------
"it is adjustable with a 3/16 allen wrench through that table top. Yes a built in router lift."
http://www.routerforums.com/38670-post1.html
-----------
warranty, I got that info off the Amazon web site.

" Technical Details

* 2-1/4-horsepower fixed base router; above-table adjustable to 1/128-inch increments; 13-amp motor
* Electronic variable speed control (8,000-23,000 rpm); auto spindle lock for one-handed changes
* Plastic and steel construction
* Includes router, vacuum attachment, collet wrench, height adjustment knot
* 1-year warranty

=============
guides without an adapter, it didn't say that it just showed the adapter ring that could be put in place and the put in the PC guides...

It's true the Freud has more HP but it's more money also than the Sears one,that should go hand and hand..





Charles M said:


> Bob,
> 
> Your info is not really accurate.
> 
> The FT1700 does accept PC guides without an adapter. It has a 5 year warranty and 13 Amp vs 11 Amps for the Craftsman (that's 18% more power for those that are keeping score). I don't see anywhere the mention of being able to adjust the Craftsman above the table (you are referring to the 17543 right?).


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

I knew it was going to happen BJ. I look forward to your reports on how the Freud performs for you.
I just noticed that Woodcraft is making the same offer on the Freud FT2200E 3-1/4 HP plunge router... $129.99


----------



## Charles M (Apr 10, 2006)

bobj3 said:


> Hi Charles
> " you are referring to the 17543 "
> 
> Yes, that's the one. take a hard look at the snapshot and you will see a 1/4" hole in the base plate, that a Allen hex key can slide in the from the top side when it's mounted in the router table and it 's up side down..
> ...


Interesting. It looks like the above table adjustment was put there but not called out - perhaps to avoid patent infringement? I guess you still have to either change bits from below or drop the motor. The Freud allows the collet to come above the table and lock for above table bit changes. Yet another distinction. And after adjusting do you still have to reach under to lock the height? I'd also be interested in the max diameter bit the Craftsman will handle. Sorry for the questions, but I have not had my hands on this router yet.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Charles

" max diameter bit " = it will take on 3 1/2" OD dia.the norm for the big panel bits.
"after adjusting do you still have to reach under to lock the height? " = well Yes and No ,some don't but I do,I don't want the the bit to move once it's set ,if you use the standard plate with the snap out ring and the off set wrench it's duck soup to change the bit from the top side of the router table top... 

"above table adjustment " "perhaps to avoid patent infringement?" = it maybe ,it's not a drilled hole it's looks like it was put in when they made the base..but it's a small hole unlike the norm..but it works well..  works best with the Ball Point Allen type hex wrench because the saw dust will fall in the Allen socket hole and the ball type will just slip right in without packing the dust down so to speak...  I tried putting a rubber tube around the Allen but that didn't work well , it just needs to be cleaned out from time to time by blowing it out..

======


----------



## Nickbee (Nov 9, 2007)

Got the plate installed in my table today. I’m using the woodpecker plate with the Bosch 1617. To my surprise one of the holes was in the perfect location for the above table adjustment screw. Also the Allen wrench that came with the router works on the plate’s leveling screws. As BA from the A team once said, I love it when a plan comes together!


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hey Nick

What did that Bosch router and Woodpecker plate cost you to put in your router table top.?


=======


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

For Corey

Here ya go bud hope this helps 

==========


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Excellent BJ, thanks. It is in the fixed base then or does it work on both the bases? Where did you get that ball type wrench? 

Corey


----------



## Nickbee (Nov 9, 2007)

bobj3 said:


> Hey Nick
> 
> What did that Bosch router and Woodpecker plate cost you to put in your router table top.?
> 
> ...


Dual base 1617 - 220ish
Router table base - 50ish (not 100% necessary, since the fixed base is the same thing with handles)
Plate 60ish
Template for plate 15ish

I’m liking the plate. The leveling screws worked great as I had to rout a hair below flush to get everything right. And the brass plungers keep everything snug. Also there are lots of options for reducer rings once I get around to getting them.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Corey

You'er Welcome 

Just the fixed base only, no fine tune mechanism on the plunge base.

Ball Allen hex key from the auto parts store, but I have the set below on the way because it's a neat LONG set with nice handles.

The ball end keys do come in real handy, many times you just can't get the Key in the hole ,like on exhaust manifolds,etc. they can be nasty to work on ..
http://www.harborfreight.com/cpi/ctaf/displayitem.taf?Itemnumber=92527

========




challagan said:


> Excellent BJ, thanks. It is in the fixed base then or does it work on both the bases? Where did you get that ball type wrench?
> 
> Corey


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Excellent, thanks BJ for the pics and info!

Corey


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Thanks Nick

So you put out 345.oo ish when you could have had a V-8 for about 120.oo ish. by using the Carftsman combo router set.. 

But that's why they make Fords and Chev. to each his own , I'm glad it did work out well for you and I know you will be happy with your setup.. 

Have fun and make alot of saw dust 

==========






Nickbee said:


> Dual base 1617 - 220ish
> Router table base - 50ish (not 100% necessary, since the fixed base is the same thing with handles)
> Plate 60ish
> Template for plate 15ish
> ...


----------



## Nickbee (Nov 9, 2007)

BJ for the stuff I plan to do I was going for precision not power. Hopefully it will pay off (you guys will be the 1st to see once some projects hit this table in a few weeks). Stay tuned for more...


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Nick

Can't wait  video at 11:00 

Just as a side note , the Bosch you have is 2 1/4 HP the Craftsmans is 2HP.. 

========


----------



## Nickbee (Nov 9, 2007)

Don't worry BJ, there will be videos!


----------



## Will S (Nov 20, 2007)

Just as a follow-up to my original post, I went to Sears again today, and bought the 2-base router package, with case, for $109 Craftsman Club, then added the 2 year no-hassle replacement plan for $18. Will be mounting the fixed base in the the router table and see how well I like it. 

Thanks to Bob, Mike and the rest of you who responded or PM'd me with your suggestions. Gotta run. Time to make dust.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Will

You'er Welcome for my small part,, I'm sure you wil like it 

Some feed back/review would be nice after you take it for a test drive..and make some saw dust with it... 



========


----------



## George II (Nov 8, 2007)

bobj3 said:


> Hi Will
> 
> I'm Not knocking Freud ,Just a chart for both of us, I like Freud also.
> 
> ...


My FT1700VCEK came with a storage / carring case.

George II


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi George

The one I have didn't , but I hope the new one I have on the way will 
It's no big deal just one more item to store in the shop/garage..  I have some many black plastic cases around now...

http://www.amazon.com/3-1-VARIABLE-...d_bbs_sr_1?ie=UTF8&s=hi&qid=1196641049&sr=1-1

======


----------



## George II (Nov 8, 2007)

bobj3 said:


> Hi George
> 
> The one I have didn't , but I hope the new one I have on the way will
> It's no big deal just one more item to store in the shop/garage..  I have some many black plastic cases around now...
> ...


I know Bob, Those cases are built for tripping over and wasting space. 
The next tyme you make a purchase from Peachtree let me know and I will pick it up for you. Of course I will have to evaluate it for 30 days before forwarding to you.  
Take care.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi George

I can do that thanks,, and I will welcome the test out 

I got it from Amazon and I didn't know Peachtree was in GA. until I did a bit of looking around to see how long it would be b/4 I got it,,,my oldest is in Valdosta,GA.. and if I new that I could have said Pls.pick it up for me and I just may have got it for Xmax at no charge LOL LOL hahahahaha..you snoooozes you lose.... just bit late on the switch ,,,,the horse was out of the barn so to speak,,,, LOL 

By the way Bob N. is in GA. also...  one of the nice guys on the forum..
=====




George II said:


> I know Bob, Those cases are built for tripping over and wasting space.
> The next tyme you make a purchase from Peachtree let me know and I will pick it up for you. Of course I will have to evaluate it for 30 days before forwarding to you.
> Take care.


----------



## houblon (Dec 5, 2007)

I got the Sears craftsman model 6 month ago because of the capabilities to adjust from top. 
Had to drill a hole through the dust thingy. HOWEVER: whenever I use the micro adjustment, and turn more than 1/16 or so, the router drops down half an inch.
Am I doing something wrong? It works fine in the normal position, but whenever the router hangs upside down under the table, this happens. Something seems to slip in the gear...


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Welcome to the forums houblon.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi houblon

I also have one or two of them.. I tried to get them to do the same thing and was unable to get it to do it , the only way I could get it to do the same thing is to take the presser off the little spring that locks the gears up as one, the little black push button for the quick release controls this act.

So I would say pull the small snap ring off the shaft of the quick release and with care remove the pin and pull it out ,just a bit and remove the small spring and take a hard lock at it..if it comes out of place easy ,take the spring down to the hardware store and pickup one like it or one just a bit stronger then put it back in place...

If you don't want to fool with it just pack it backup and take it down to Sears and have them repair it or replace it.. BUT It's a easy fix and something you can do by just replaceing the spring..

One note,,, a sping is a spring, you can always cut them to the right size with a pair of side cutters.

B/4 you take it down to parts , do this little test, pull the motor out and turn it so you can look inside the gear asm. push the black button in and release it and turn the knob just a little bit, this will disengage the two gears then turn the black knob you should hear the gears SNAP back in place ,if you don't hear that Snap replace the spring so the gears are locking up as one, the little dogs on the gears are small ,check to see if they have saw dust built up in holes for the dogs, if so take a small pick and clean them out and blow it out....then try it again , the Snap is the key to a good lock up of the pair of gears.

Hole this helps..





houblon said:


> I got the Sears craftsman model 6 month ago because of the capabilities to adjust from top.
> Had to drill a hole through the dust thingy. HOWEVER: whenever I use the micro adjustment, and turn more than 1/16 or so, the router drops down half an inch.
> Am I doing something wrong? It works fine in the normal position, but whenever the router hangs upside down under the table, this happens. Something seems to slip in the gear...


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Just a Update

Well I got the one I order from Amazon 

It's a strip down model,that's to say it has no edge guide and no storage case, but that's OK with me I just wanted a 3 1/4 plunge router that I could use for a plunge router and drop it in the router table quick and easy and this 
Freud 3 1/4HP will fill that bill... 

see snapshots below 

========







bobj3 said:


> HI Mike
> 
> If I didn't have one I would get it, that's a great price for 3 1/4 Router..
> 
> ...


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Congrats on your purchase Bj. Does this make #119 or 120 routers you have?
Question Bob, does the holes where the fence goes, go all the way thru? Or are they like my PC and go part way!


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Dave

Thanks, the holes do go all the way thru  and it would be a great router for the ski setup...

Can't have to many routers  just like clamps ....

========



Dr.Zook said:


> Congrats on your purchase Bj. Does this make #119 or 120 routers you have?
> Question Bob, does the holes where the fence goes, go all the way thru? Or are they like my PC and go part way!


----------



## houblon (Dec 5, 2007)

Thanks for your help bj.
I took a closer look. The Gears snap in place all right, but when I raise the tool (table mounted), the friction at the wormgear pushes thet raising gear towards the left and it disenganges the motor. I tried to reduce the friction with graphite, but it did not help. So I guess I need a tougher spring. Another idea was that if I could reverse the wormgear so you would have to turn the other way round which would press the gears together (the critical step is only raising the tool). But I'm afraid flipping the wheel over wont do the trick.

-H






bobj3 said:


> Hi houblon
> 
> I also have one or two of them.. I tried to get them to do the same thing and was unable to get it to do it , the only way I could get it to do the same thing is to take the presser off the little spring that locks the gears up as one, the little black push button for the quick release controls this act.
> 
> ...


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi houblon

You'er Welcome 

I did take one more look at it,, you may want to just slip in a small washer or two ( on the pin with spring on it) that should put a bit more presser on the gear...
Or just load it up with some washers so it can only move a 1/16" of in.as you know it's only in place for a quick release and if it's in the table you may not want to use it for that...

Note,,if you don't have the small size washers use a small nut to take up the space, like a 6-32 hex nut (1/8" id) just drill out the threads to make it smooth and clean 


================


----------



## Ladd (Nov 11, 2007)

bobj3 said:


> Well I got the one I ordered from Amazon
> 
> It's a strip down model,that's to say it has no edge guide and no storage case, but that's OK with me I just wanted a 3 1/4 plunge router that I could use for a plunge router and drop it in the router table quick and easy and this Freud 3 1/4HP will fill that bill...


 I purchased the same router from hartvilletool.com about a month ago as my first ever router.

Perhaps not the best router to purchase as ones first -- I can't say the instruction pamphlet offers much in the way of how to use the router's features or what all the little parts are that came with it. It took me a while to figure out how to install the duct port and what parts to use. I still have lots of parts that I have no idea what they do or what they are for. 

All part of the fun, I guess!


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Ladd

What parts do you have left over maybe I can help...

The parts manual is lame, like you said..

The black pan hd.screws are for the vac. port , remove the silver ones in the base and put in the black ones then you can put the vac. pickup on with the wing nuts quick and easy, the only thing I have out of the bag of parts is the little wrench that's made to fit the nuts on the pole stop.(turret) 

Juts a note***if you want to use the brass guides in your router, the set below, will come with Adapter that just snaps in place and the 2 screws hold it in place in the base of the router...

Many guides sets don't with this type of Adapter to fit the Freud router..

http://cgi.ebay.com/TEMPLATE-ROUTER...ryZ50386QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


==========
=============





Ladd said:


> I purchased the same router from hartvilletool.com about a month ago as my first ever router.
> 
> Perhaps not the best router to purchase as ones first -- I can't say the instruction pamphlet offers much in the way of how to use the router's features or what all the little parts are that came with it. It took me a while to figure out how to install the duct port and what parts to use. I still have lots of parts that I have no idea what they do or what they are for.
> 
> All part of the fun, I guess!


----------



## houblon (Dec 5, 2007)

bobj3 said:


> Hi houblon
> 
> You'er Welcome
> 
> ...


 I dropped a hexnut in to create more tension and it works to the extend that I can now raise the router without releasing the motor. There is still a tendency to shift the locked wheel to the left, but if I lower it a bit after every half turn (1/16), the thing is doing ok. 
I'm still thinking that my model must have a flaw, since I seem to be the only one with this problem.
Thanks again for your help.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi houblon

You can always pack it back in the box and take it back and I'm sure the will replace it but you know what that can be like at Xmax time,,maybe after the Xmax rush then maybe get it replace... 





============



houblon said:


> I dropped a hexnut in to create more tension and it works to the extend that I can now raise the router without releasing the motor. There is still a tendency to shift the locked wheel to the left, but if I lower it a bit after every half turn (1/16), the thing is doing ok.
> I'm still thinking that my model must have a flaw, since I seem to be the only one with this problem.
> Thanks again for your help.


----------

